#   >   >   >  . , 15 .

## 12

.     .       .   , .   ,    -  . ,      .   ,  , .   ,   ,    .     "  ",    - .      ,    -   . , ,     ,  (   ),  5-6,             ,    ,  - . -      .      .    -  .  - , .  , ,    .)       .   . 
   ,         .    14.       "   . "  -  .      .     .      .       .  .  13.    .   ,    ,    ,    , , - ,  .     .  ,    , ,    ,  . , ,  .  . 
      -    - .  ,  .      .  .   ,     ,  ?   ,  .  -  , ,         .   .
  .     .  15 .    2 .    .    .    .  .   ,  . 
  .   .    ,    . ,    .  , .     .  , ,    .   . 
-,     .  15, 9 .    .     10 .         ,   ,  -   -  .         .   2      (    -    ),            -.     2 .   -.  .  , ,     5 (   5),      . 
        .    .  , ,   .   ,  . ,  .
 - .   .

----------


## Yaaa

, !   !)
 !      ,  ,      )
  ,   ?             ?

----------

, !      ,    - !!!     ?      ,   ?  ,  ...

----------


## Tapian

,     !   !  :6:

----------


## Alionna

..  ...   :6:  :6:  :6:

----------


## 12

.    .  ,   . ,  .      .     .      .     .      .   ,     .

----------


## 12

8,10,13 .  15. ,   , - .  .  ,     -     ).    .  -   .     .   -   .      .   .  -    .    .    -   .    , .      .      ,  .     .   .  ,     .   -   -   . ,              .      .    .  .      .   . ) ,   -  ,  , .      - .    ,  .     -  ,    .  .       . ,  .   ,   ,   .   . ,   .)

----------


## 12

,   ,    - .          .   .  ,    - )    ,            -.       .          .   ,    ,   ,  .        )   ,  . ,   -  , ,  .     )

----------

,   .
  .   ,   ,   ,    ,   .   .      .

----------


## 12

.   .    , .   , , . , .      .   . 
  .    .
 ,       .  .    . ,    .  .    .  .   .  ,  , .    )   ,  ,  ,   .   .)
        .    .   . 
  -  .  ,     . ,   .  , ,   .    . 
      .  , ...  .    ,  ,     ?      .   .  ,  ,  .    )       , .  -     .

----------

